# Dual Pedals



## metalguy55 (May 8, 2020)

Any tips on combining two pedals in one enclosure or a document to explain how to hook them up?


----------



## Ratimus (May 8, 2020)

Think of the stomp switch as separate from the circuit itself. Typical pedal goes input jack->3PDT->output jack. Then on the switch, one side is a bypass and the other is to and from the effect. In a dual pedal, it would go input jack->3PDT_1->3PDT_2->output jack. Then you have the option of running the gazintas and gazottas straight to each circuit, or to an additional order reversal switch and then wiring the circuits to that.


----------



## manfesto (May 8, 2020)

A) a 1590XX enclosure is basically twice as wide as a 125B so they’re my go-to for double-effects

B) if you look at the wiring diagram in the Parentheses Mini documentation (not the full-sized, but the mini), it shows how to wire the footswitches for two effects in series (since that’s basically what it is).

You’ll still need to run 9V and ground wires to both of your boards, but the footswitches are trickier.

(If you’re using PedalPCB 3PDT boards, it’s even easier, you just run a wire from the far-right pad of the first effect to the far-left pad of the second effect)


----------



## Robert (May 8, 2020)

2-in-1 Pedal Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## joelorigo (May 9, 2020)

How about adding a switch to select the order the pedals? How would that be done? Asking for a clueless friend


----------



## ericwood (May 9, 2020)

PedalPCB has you covered: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/3pdt-order-switch/


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2020)

3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




(This image doesn't include the power jack wiring, see the previous wiring diagram for that)


----------



## joelorigo (May 9, 2020)

ericwood said:


> PedalPCB has you covered: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/3pdt-order-switch/



Ok so use one of these for the selector switch?








						Taiway 3PDT On On Switch - PCB Mount - Short Shaft - "Extra Shorty"
					

Our shortest 3PDT toggle switch yet! The Taiway 3PDT on on toggle is compact, with extra-short bushing and actuator. Part number 100-3P1-T200B3M2QE.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 9, 2020)

Bro...You add another foot switch. If you want to change the order of effects you just step on the switch.


----------



## joelorigo (May 9, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Bro...You add another foot switch. If you want to change the order of effects you just step on the switch.


Oh, yea, I see


----------



## ericwood (May 9, 2020)

That 3PDT on/on toggle switch would work great! Or a footswitch, whatever makes you happy


----------



## ryan z (Jan 17, 2021)

I am have just finished wiring up a muroidea and percolation station. I am getting nothing. LEDs work. No sound with or without pedals engaged.

How should I wire the negative wires on the input and output jacks? Is this my problem? It is not clear on the wiring diagram to me.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 17, 2021)

ryan z said:


> I am have just finished wiring up a muroidea and percolation station. I am getting nothing. LEDs work. No sound with or without pedals engaged.
> 
> How should I wire the negative wires on the input and output jacks? Is this my problem? It is not clear on the wiring diagram to me.
> 
> ...


Your In & Out jacks are insulated so there is no Ground between PCB's or Enclosure.
Attach a Wire between Ground terminals on In & Out jacks as pictured!

Because of the Plastic Jacks, you need both Footstwitches to be Grounded to stop interference.
Solder a wire to the Serrated metal washer that comes with the Footswitches & attach the other end to Ground on each PCB.


----------



## ryan z (Jan 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Your In & Out jacks are insulated so there is no Ground between PCB's or Enclosure.
> Attach a Wire between Ground terminals on In & Out jacks as pictured!
> 
> Because of the Plastic Jacks, you need both Footstwitches to be Grounded to stop interference.
> ...


Could I also  just change the jacks back to the standard metal jacks?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 17, 2021)

ryan z said:


> Could I also  just change the jacks back to the standard metal jacks?


That would be the best option.
Remove Paint from Inside enclosure where In & Out jacks make contact.

NOTE : Have you tested the individual PCB's are working correctly.
If you have GROUND connection from Power jack to both PCB's, you have a problem elsewhere, the plastic jacks will only cause you to have some background noise.

Try  putting a Ground wire between the 2 plastic jacks to see if it fires up.
If not, you definately have a problem elsewhere.


----------



## ryan z (Jan 17, 2021)

music6000 said:


> That would be the best option.
> Remove Paint from Inside enclosure where In & Out jacks make contact.
> 
> NOTE : Have you tested the individual PCB's are working correctly.
> ...


Success. Since I wanted to keep moving on this thing, I switched the jacks out, and instant success. Percolation Station into a Rat for "taming" with order switch option. Totally gnarly and satisfying! My attempt at doing a nice finish failed so I ended up sanding it down. Now it looks like a cheeseball "relic'ed/road worn" pedal, but oh well.


----------



## ryan z (Jan 17, 2021)

And I forgot to sayThanks! 
This forum has helped me so much as I figure this pedal building thing out.


----------

